# Black Tiger Muay Thai



## lll000000lll (Aug 7, 2006)

does anyone on MartialTalk train the Black Tiger style of muay thai???


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 13, 2006)

ive never heard of it , it might be a not well known style a muay thai a fighter made up by combining it with another art

hope i helped (even though i didnt lol)

chris


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 14, 2006)

yea i have found out alittl emore info from the web. but thanx.


----------



## DKSMuayThai (Sep 2, 2006)

What is this Black Tiger MT? I have heard of a local camp training with the name "Black Tiger". I never thought it was a different stye of muaythai. Anyone got some insight on this?


----------



## Giorgio (Sep 2, 2006)

I really don't think such a thing as 'black tiger muay thai' exists. There aren't any variant styles in muay thai as there are in kung fu or karate. There are slight variations from gym to gym and camp to camp, but because it's a sport, all of them have to adhere to a set of core rules and principles.


----------



## thaistyle (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello everyone!!  I am new to this forum.  I wanted to give some info on Black Tiger Muay Thai.  First of all it was founded by Kru Vince Soberano in 1991 in San Diego and 2006 in Beijing.  2nd it is named after the Black Tiger commandos of Thailand.  3rd it is the Chaiya style of muay Thai.  I was an instructor at the San Diego location from May 1996 to July 1997 until I moved back to Oklahoma.  Kru Chris Getz runs/owns the San Diego location and Kru Vince is in China.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 21, 2006)

thaistyle said:


> Hello everyone!! I am new to this forum. I wanted to give some info on Black Tiger Muay Thai. First of all it was founded by Kru Vince Soberano in 1991 in San Diego and 2006 in Beijing. 2nd it is named after the Black Tiger commandos of Thailand. 3rd it is the Chaiya style of muay Thai. I was an instructor at the San Diego location from May 1996 to July 1997 until I moved back to Oklahoma. Kru Chris Getz runs/owns the San Diego location and Kru Vince is in China. I hope this helps.


 
Thanks for the info thaistyle.  Do they have a website?


----------



## thaistyle (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes they do.  Do a search for muay thai china and I think you will find it.  The website gives some history and other info.  Also, muay thai china teaches gracie jujitsu as well.


----------

